# New Batmobile Note from Round 2



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

I noticed from Mega's post that the new 1/25th scale Batmobile in the highly detailed glue version was out. That is great and I would like to buy one but I had also read that Round 2 was going to release a special edition enhanced kit of it later this year. Therefor I fired off a question to them and here was the answer. It includes figures too, that was a really nice piece of news.

The biggest additions to the deluxe kit are photoetched parts and an additional sprue of parts to create a turbine engine. Unpainted, unassembled figures are also included.

This kit is expected in December.

Bob K.


----------



## Bwain no more (May 18, 2005)

The REALLY good news is that Paul Bodensiek of ParaGrafix is responsible for the etched parts and they are FANTASTIC!!!:thumbsup:
Tom


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

I've always wanted a model of the Batmobile from the '60s tv series, even more so now because I can always put the turbine engine into a model of KITT from the Knight Rider made for tv movie.:tongue:


----------



## machgo (Feb 10, 2010)

Thank you for posting the news!!! I will wait for the deluxe version--almost ordered the one that's out now....


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

Bwain no more said:


> The REALLY good news is that Paul Bodensiek of ParaGrafix is responsible for the etched parts and they are FANTASTIC!!!:thumbsup:
> Tom


Well then, the deluxe purchase seems like a no-brainer!:thumbsup:


----------



## Dracula (Jun 5, 2005)

machgo said:


> Thank you for posting the news!!! I will wait for the deluxe version--almost ordered the one that's out now....


Drat Megga just shipped mine now I will have to order the deluxe version also. Wish I knew this when I pre ordered the Glue version.

Darn a day late and a dollar short.


----------

